# Toro CCR3650 snowblower just won't start



## Sblg43

Help please!

Toro CCR3650 Model #38518

I cannot get this thing to fire.

It has strong spark and fresh fuel. I cleaned the carb twice (replacing the needle and seat once).

It will fire if I put a little fuel directly into the cylinder (via spark plug hole). Muffler is not plugged or blocked.

The head gasket is in good shape and not leaking.

I have now replaced the plastic carb with the recommended replacement metal carb - ($106) and still nothing

All I can think of is that something must be wrong with the piston/rings although there is compression.

Thanks all.


----------



## td5771

If it fires with gas through the spark plug hole it is not in the engine.

Start at the beginning. Fresh fuel, done. Now is the fuel getting through the fuel line and filter to the carb?

Tilt it up and take the fuel bowl off. Then sit it back on the wheels, gas should flow out.


----------



## Sblg43

Yes, the fuel is flowing through the filter and into the carb. There was plenty of fuel in the bowl. I also removed the fuel line from the carb and saw good flow.

Seeing as how this is new carb and is acting just like the old carb, is there some reason that the fuel is not being drawn into the cylinder?

I have heard it suggested that the rings could be stuck and they are not causing enough of a vacuum to draw the fuel in.


----------



## Mr Fixit

Spark is good, muffler smells like raw gas, or plug gets wet, gas is NEW, you have good compression. Correct?
Then I'd say timing is involved. Check your flywheel key.


----------



## GTP

What is the compression? You're going to need at least 90psi to run an r-tek.


----------



## Sblg43

Plug is dry. I'll check that compression. Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

If the plug is dry try giving the carb a shot of starting fluid and see if it pops. 

Compression test would be very helpful in trying to get a grip on the problem.


----------



## Sblg43

Starter fluid does nothing. 

Today I pulled the engine and opened it up. What I found was a stuck piston ring. There is some slight scoring on the exhaust side of the piston and that is where the piston ring was stuck. It appears that the ring might be damaged so I order a new set of piston rings. 

I also want to mention that the underside of the piston was very wet while the top side (near the spark plug) was dry, dry, dry.

I will let you know what happens after everything is put back together.

Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

What brand of oil are you using ??


----------



## GTP

Sblg43 said:


> Starter fluid does nothing.
> 
> Today I pulled the engine and opened it up. What I found was a stuck piston ring. There is some slight scoring on the exhaust side of the piston and that is where the piston ring was stuck. It appears that the ring might be damaged so I order a new set of piston rings.
> 
> I also want to mention that the underside of the piston was very wet while the top side (near the spark plug) was dry, dry, dry.
> 
> I will let you know what happens after everything is put back together.
> 
> Thanks.



Don't forget to do a quick honing to cross hatch the cylinder so the new rings seat properly. I've never seen a rtek barf a ring like that. Is there any evidence of hot spots? Did it ever run while you had it? I've seen rings like that when people seize the motors and then hammer the piston loose with a dowel or screw driver.


----------



## Sblg43

The machine is not mine. The woman who owns it, says that she had it running earlier this winter. I just started to runner harder and harder until she couldn't get it started at all. Since I have had it in my shop, I haven't had it running at all.

Although there is some minor scoring on the piston (near the exhaust port) there is no scoring in the cylinder. The lower ring was stuck right where that scoring is. The cylinder walls look amazingly clean and new with good cross hatching. I will still do a hone as mentioned above.

I don't know what brand of oil she used but I am going to make a new batch of gas/oil mixture before I try to run this again (once the new rings arrive).


----------

